# Wherabouts of Lt.Cmdr.Fitch, Rd.RNR,MBE.



## Keith Adams (Nov 5, 2006)

For quite some time I have been trying to track down Capt.Fitch who served
on Bibby Line Troopship TSS "OXFORDSHIRE" in the 50s/60s. The Company
told me he had retired, when I was there in the early 70s; gave me a
Fareham,Hampshire, telephone number, but no joy there and recent attempts
speaking with Fitch named persons there came up zero also... he had a son
who must be in his 60s now. Really would like to find that person. Thanks for
any leads. Snowy.


----------

